# Notebook helpful for passing the SE exam - by Andy Liu



## andyliu (Sep 29, 2022)

After writing the two posts "Suggestions for Passing SE Exam Part 1 and Part 2," I have received some inquiries about the notebook and cheat sheet I prepared for the SE exam, which they can print out and reference during exam. Originally, I was planning to write a book about it, but work and family disallow me to do so. 

The SE exam is coming soon and I decide to share the document. If you are interested, please Email me at: [email protected]. Good luck!


----------



## Imefawulo (Oct 5, 2022)

I sent you an email but got no response


----------



## andyliu (Oct 5, 2022)

Imefawulo said:


> I sent you an email but got no response


OK, I think I have sent it to most of the people. It might be your Email's problem. Check your Email inquiry content and Email address. It might not get through or get filtered.


----------



## Gen (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi Andy,

Thank you for sharing! I will.be sending you an email.

Gena


----------

